# MySQL: Port ändern über GUI? Wo und wie Port ändern?



## beta20 (16. Aug 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich programmiere gerade in JAVA eine GUI, über die ich meine Applikation inklusive MySQL Datenbank und JBoss Server starte.
Das funktioniert nun auch.

Was ich nun aber noch machen möchte ist:
Den Port der MySQL Datenbank in der GUI zu ändern.
Nun meine Frage:
Wie kann ich das machen?
Muss ich die my.ini irgendwie öffnen und dann nach dem passenden Eintrag suchen?

Auch in der standalone.xml vom JBoss muss ich folgenden Eintrag beim Port (localhost:*3306*) wohl ändern:

```
<datasource jndi-name="java:jboss/datasources/brachub" pool-name="brachub" enabled="true" use-java-context="true">
        <connection-url>jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/brachub</connection-url>
        <driver>mysql</driver>
        <security>
            <user-name>root</user-name>
            <password>1234</password>
        </security>
        <statement>
            <prepared-statement-cache-size>100</prepared-statement-cache-size>
            <share-prepared-statements>true</share-prepared-statements>
        </statement>
    </datasource>
```

Falls ja: wie kann ich das machen?

Oder gibt es andere Wege?
Danke


----------

